# My first luck baiting........I guess.



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

My dad, brother-in-law and I all got deer this year, so I decided to take all the unusable stuff out behind my house and see what we could get. It was about 25 days before I got anything other then my dog or crows to come in.

Now we just have to decide how we are going to hunt the bait.

The first one is my Lab/Shepard Gryphon who is about 27" at his shoulders.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good times! That's looking like a pretty good yote.

I have an idea of how you should hunt the bait... REGULARLY! Might even want to check right now! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+ on regularly


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

good luck man and i cant believe it took 25 days for something to get into it. where i am originally from if you shot a deer and field dressed it, and planned on keeping hunting, you had to hand it in a tree high enough that the yotes would not get it while you were still hunting. my uncle didnt believe me, we hung his doe, and the gut pile was right under her. we went on, about 250 yards to where we were heading to hunt to start with. a couple of hours later we came back and gut pile gone and all sorts or tracks under her trying to jump up and get the carcass.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck cheez. Around here a gut pile doesn't last but a day between the coyotes and the crows.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good looking spot. I can't believe it took 25 days either but it time to start hunting that spot for sure. Good luck.


----------



## Sauce73 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have done the same thing with my deer carcasses. The first deer, it took awhile to bring anything in. The second deer was completely gone by day three.


----------



## CamdenOutdoors (Jan 24, 2012)

What cam are you using?!?! And how far is it set out? That one blows mine away!! Haha I guess that's what I get for being a cheap ass on my tools

-Camden


----------

